# A7r for only 199$!!! The real deal!



## RLPhoto (May 31, 2015)

http://store.sony.com/a7r-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-zid27-ILCE7R/B/cat-27-catid-all-alpha-pro-capability?_t=pfm=category&affiliateCustomId=5405341&CJURL=http://store.sony.com/a7r-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-zid27-ILCE7R/B/cat-27-catid-all-alpha-pro-capability?_t=pfm%3Dcategory&camp=CJ_DF&clickId=10396361&affiliateId=skim19445X767312X0a027315668aa01f85fd71f300be91d0&XID=A:5405341:CJ

It may take a while to get the body but it's an official sony sale! I ordered one early for 199!!! What a steal.


----------



## candyman (May 31, 2015)

I am curious if you will get it for $199,99
I am sure it should have been $1999,99


----------



## RLPhoto (May 31, 2015)

candyman said:


> I am curious if you will get it for $199,99
> I am sure it should have been $1999,99


Nope. My CC card was charged 221$. It's really 199$.


----------



## candyman (May 31, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > I am curious if you will get it for $199,99
> ...



Congrats!


----------



## RLPhoto (May 31, 2015)

.


----------



## Eldar (May 31, 2015)

I came all the way to paypal check out, but was told they didn´t ship to Norway. The amount they asked for was, as you state, 199 + shipping. Incredible offer (even though I hate the ergonomics).


----------



## bluemoon (May 31, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> http://store.sony.com/a7r-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-zid27-ILCE7R/B/cat-27-catid-all-alpha-pro-capability?_t=pfm=category&affiliateCustomId=5405341&CJURL=http://store.sony.com/a7r-full-frame-mirrorless-camera-zid27-ILCE7R/B/cat-27-catid-all-alpha-pro-capability?_t=pfm%3Dcategory&camp=CJ_DF&clickId=10396361&affiliateId=skim19445X767312X0a027315668aa01f85fd71f300be91d0&XID=A:5405341:CJ
> 
> It may take a while to get the body but it's an official sony sale! I ordered one early for 199!!! What a steal.



thanx for the heads up! I ordered one too, it'll go on ebay and finance something else. . . Thinking about getting few more though.

pierre


----------



## NorbR (May 31, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I came all the way to paypal check out, but was told they didn´t ship to Norway. The amount they asked for was, as you state, 199 + shipping. Incredible offer (even though I hate the ergonomics).



Same for Switzerland. 
Oh well, it was worth a try. At that price, I'd sure take one. 

Hope it works for those of you who ordered it. It was surely a typo, but I wonder if they have to honour it, or if they'll find a way to back out.


----------



## Sporgon (May 31, 2015)

So this is the Great Sony a7r with the even Greater Exmor, offered new for 200 bucks. Imagine what that is going to do to the used value of these cameras. 

Basic rule of sales: everything will sell at a price. If it won't sell keep reducing the price until it does. Even Nikon didn't have to discount the D600 to anything like that level.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 31, 2015)

Sporgon said:


> So this is the Great Sony a7r with the even Greater Exmor, offered new for 200 bucks. Imagine what that is going to do to the used value of these cameras.
> 
> Basic rule of sales: everything will sell at a price. If it won't sell keep reducing the price until it does. Even Nikon didn't have to discount the D600 to anything like that level.


You can't even get some P&S for 200$. It's probably a one day fire sale but I do indeed feel bad for anyone who paid full price.


----------



## Eldar (May 31, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > So this is the Great Sony a7r with the even Greater Exmor, offered new for 200 bucks. Imagine what that is going to do to the used value of these cameras.
> ...


I bet this is a typo. The price should clearly have been $1999, which someone will discover sooner or later.


----------



## gregorywood (May 31, 2015)

I saw this and thought it was a hoax at first. I went to the link and it looks like a "doh!" Pricing error. I read their terms and Sony reserves the right to cancel any order for any reason. Of course, I went ahead and bought one just on the chance it's real and they actually ship it. Who knows? I might actually like it and sell off my Canon gear.


----------



## dppaskewitz (May 31, 2015)

Fascinating...................the banner ads from Sony are showing the A7R sale at $1899.99. When you click on the ad, it takes you to the Sony site with a $199.99 price! Someone at Sony must have omitted the "8" when the site was updated for the sale. I ordered one (before I found the error). Will be curious to see if Sony honors the price.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up RL.

I ordered 5 (individually on different CC's) but don't expect to get any at the $219.34 I was charged. If they honour it I make $4,000, if they don't I don't ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 31, 2015)

From the T&C you must agree to during purchase:

[quote author=Sony]
In the unlikely event that a price stated on a Sony Web site or direct sales materials are incorrect, then the following applies: If a Product's correct price is lower than our stated price, we charge the lower price and ship you the Product. *If a Product's correct price is higher than our stated price, we will, at our discretion, either contact you for instructions before shipping or cancel your order and notify you of such cancellation. *
[/quote]

I have no doubt they'll cancel my order, but for $200, why not try??


----------



## ray5 (May 31, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the T&C you must agree to during purchase:
> 
> [quote author=Sony]
> In the unlikely event that a price stated on a Sony Web site or direct sales materials are incorrect, then the following applies: If a Product's correct price is lower than our stated price, we charge the lower price and ship you the Product. *If a Product's correct price is higher than our stated price, we will, at our discretion, either contact you for instructions before shipping or cancel your order and notify you of such cancellation. *



I have no doubt they'll cancel my order, but for $200, why not try?? 
[/quote]
Same here. Thx!!!


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the T&C you must agree to during purchase:
> 
> [quote author=Sony]
> In the unlikely event that a price stated on a Sony Web site or direct sales materials are incorrect, then the following applies: If a Product's correct price is lower than our stated price, we charge the lower price and ship you the Product. *If a Product's correct price is higher than our stated price, we will, at our discretion, either contact you for instructions before shipping or cancel your order and notify you of such cancellation. *



I have no doubt they'll cancel my order, but for $200, why not try?? 
[/quote]

That was my feeling with the EOS-M which I have come to really like, the problem for me and the Sony is I have no lenses so in the unlikely event I actually get one I'll have to think of what to do!


----------



## RobertG. (May 31, 2015)

This is really an incredible offer. I would take one but I lack a shipping address in the US :'(


----------



## RLPhoto (May 31, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > From the T&C you must agree to during purchase:
> ...



That was my feeling with the EOS-M which I have come to really like, the problem for me and the Sony is I have no lenses so in the unlikely event I actually get one I'll have to think of what to do!
[/quote]
If Sony honors this, it would be a legendary fire sale and I don't know what I'd do. Do I integrate the sony? Sell it? Buy that x100s I've wanted? Keep it, sell the blad, and add an x100s. Or just keep it because it was 200$  options are nice and if Sony says no, it was worth a shot.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


If Sony honors this, it would be a legendary fire sale and I don't know what I'd do. Do I integrate the sony? Sell it? Buy that x100s I've wanted? Keep it, sell the blad, and add an x100s. Or just keep it because it was 200$  options are nice and if Sony says no, it was worth a shot.
[/quote]

Choices are good, until we have so many it detracts from the point, but time invested in what works best for each of us is time well spent. ;D

I have to make the tough decision on keeping the 16-35 f4 IS now I have the 11-24 (well it is in my local Post Office until Monday morning).

I can't see me liking the Sony, not least because of my personal lack of lenses, but my wife has never taken to the EOS-M like I did and is still using a G10, if she took to the A7R and I got a metabones.............. Hurry up and cancel my orders Sony.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2015)

$199


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > From the T&C you must agree to during purchase:
> ...



That was my feeling with the EOS-M which I have come to really like, the problem for me and the Sony is I have no lenses so in the unlikely event I actually get one I'll have to think of what to do!
[/quote]
Willing to share my FE28 and FE55 if you need it for the weekend ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (May 31, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


Willing to share my FE28 and FE55 if you need it for the weekend ;D
[/quote]

That would be good, but you are in LA and I am in FL, maybe we could meet up in Texas and see Ramon ;D


----------



## dhachey77 (May 31, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> From the T&C you must agree to during purchase:
> 
> [quote author=Sony]
> In the unlikely event that a price stated on a Sony Web site or direct sales materials are incorrect, then the following applies: If a Product's correct price is lower than our stated price, we charge the lower price and ship you the Product. *If a Product's correct price is higher than our stated price, we will, at our discretion, either contact you for instructions before shipping or cancel your order and notify you of such cancellation. *



I have no doubt they'll cancel my order, but for $200, why not try?? 
[/quote]

Although I'm a dedicated Canon shooter, I ordered two. I plan to use one for landscape work and sell the other to fund a lens purchase. If it doesn't work out, I'll sell the other body too. I've been meaning to give Sony a try for a while, but never did so, except for a RX100, which I really liked. This is a painless way to check them out.


----------



## tolusina (May 31, 2015)

Ordered two.
Several internal server errors along the way while ordering, site must be getting hammered.
Don't believe they'll really arrive. not sure what I'll do with them if they do arrive.


----------



## DJP (May 31, 2015)

They won't deliver to the UK either, got quite excited at that offer..


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



That would be good, but you are in LA and I am in FL, maybe we could meet up in Texas and see Ramon ;D
[/quote]

I'm in, have a wonderful weekend 

Almost forgot, can't wait to see your photos with your new toy. I'm going to sit out little more, until, it reaches $2500.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 31, 2015)

If it all comes through, you should hold on to that Sony PBD and pair it with that supreme 11-14mm.


----------



## dppaskewitz (May 31, 2015)

The banner ad is still showing the A7R at $1899.99, but clicking on it takes you to the Sony site with other alphas, but no A7R. Looks like they found the error, but don't want to put it in at the correct sale price................


----------



## bluemoon (May 31, 2015)

they finally took it down. The web site was getting hammered pretty hard with the news all over the internet.

At this point with potentially thousands of cameras and lenses ($12K lens for $1K!) on both Amazon and Sony, chances of getting them are pretty slim. Their terms of service specify that if there is an error they can cancel and its probably what will happen.

Sony has two options here, they can get a phenomenal PR and new SONY users or end up with an egg on their face and somewhat smaller chance that anybody interested will try their products in the future. I would imagine that millions of dollars lost would actually make for a very good marketing campaign so in a way I am hoping they actually deliver.

pierre


----------



## RLPhoto (May 31, 2015)

Yeah the deal is gone. If sony does manage to honor atleast the A7r Cameras, Not those 12K lenses for 1k, they would have a massive pool of new sony users. I would certainly consider using this A7 in my system if I managed to get this camera for 200$.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (May 31, 2015)

_If_ this thing was $199, doesn't it tell you just how well this "superlative" camera (y'know - it must be, because it's got a Sony sensor) is _actually_ selling out there in The Real World?

The Real World. Where people don't whine all day about Sony's supposed - and supposedly essential - DR superiority, and Canon's "show stopping" lack thereof...


----------



## RGF (May 31, 2015)

ray5 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > From the T&C you must agree to during purchase:
> ...


Same here. Thx!!!
[/quote]

+10

Maybe we will get lucky or perhaps sony will give us a small gift in store credit as an apology if they cancel the order.


I have no doubt they'll cancel my order, but for $200, why not try??


----------



## RGF (May 31, 2015)

A7R is not even listed on the website.

My order when in an hour ago, card was charged.


----------



## zim (May 31, 2015)

Meanwhile somewhere at Sony someone will be getting a huge bonus.......

You did it...........
You actually did it!!!............
You got Neuro to buy an Exmor!!!!

Well done all you lucky buggers, really hope they honour it for ya'll ;D


----------



## bluemoon (May 31, 2015)

not happening, just got a cancellation email . . .

pierre


----------



## zim (May 31, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> not happening, just got a cancellation email . . .
> 
> pierre




Sorry to hear that would have been an amazing deal, then again if something sounds to good to be true......
:-\ :'(


----------



## PhotographyFirst (May 31, 2015)

Now all of your personal info and card info is in the hands of Sony world-leading secure servers... LoL


----------



## RLPhoto (May 31, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> not happening, just got a cancellation email . . .
> 
> pierre


I'm awaiting my cancelation email... will post if I get one.


----------



## jdramirez (May 31, 2015)

Good luck... I eagerly anticipate finding out whether you get it in hand or not.


----------



## Sporgon (May 31, 2015)

Pitty if it's an error. $200 is about what I would give for one.


----------



## dppaskewitz (May 31, 2015)

I received a "thank you for your purchase" from the Sony store about an hour and a half ago. And no cancellation email.................yet. Oh well. See what happens.


----------



## dhachey77 (May 31, 2015)

dppaskewitz said:


> I received a "thank you for your purchase" from the Sony store about an hour and a half ago. And no cancellation email.................yet. Oh well. See what happens.



Same here and they charged my CC.

"Hi David,

You’ve got great taste!
We're writing to confirm your recent order.
Be on the lookout for future Status Update emails to come."


----------



## Dylan777 (May 31, 2015)

zim said:


> Meanwhile somewhere at Sony someone will be getting a huge bonus.......
> 
> You did it...........
> You actually did it!!!............
> ...



I don't recall Neuro mentioned Exmor is bad. I thought he mentioned he would buy Nikon D800/810 + 14-28 if landscape is priority one.

My 2cents: now with Canon 11-24 and new LR6 HDR merge, I think many would think twice about DR and high MP bodies.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2015)

Maybe Sony was hacked again, and the hackers are collecting credit card info. I would think it over several times before giving them my credit card number.


----------



## danski0224 (May 31, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Maybe Sony was hacked again, and the hackers are collecting credit card info. I would think it over several times before giving them my credit card number.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 31, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Sony was hacked again, and the hackers are collecting credit card info. I would think it over several times before giving them my credit card number.
> ...



Only Joking


----------



## Sunnystate (May 31, 2015)

+1




Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Maybe Sony was hacked again, and the hackers are collecting credit card info. I would think it over several times before giving them my credit card number.


----------



## Vivid Color (Jun 1, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Sony was hacked again, and the hackers are collecting credit card info. I would think it over several times before giving them my credit card number.
> ...



That's what PayPal is for. I can't believe I am only now reading Canon rumors today. Usually, I read it first thing every morning. Well that certainly teaches me a lesson –-don't start your day without reading Canon rumors.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 1, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Maybe Sony was hacked again, and the hackers are collecting credit card info. I would think it over several times before giving them my credit card number.



It's a fair point. Hackers are good, but CC fraud protection is also pretty good these days. Last month when I was in France for the weekend, I got a message from my bank about suspected fraud with charges from Spain. This was on a Sunday, the funds were back in my account _and_ I had a new card in my hands on Monday when I was back in Switzerland.


----------



## gobucks (Jun 1, 2015)

Has anybody gotten any news recently? My order for 3 is still backordered, it seems they cancelled several orders but havent heard of any new cancellations since then.

Granted, I give my odds of seeing the cameras at like .1%, but is it possible that the cancellations were for orders beyond what they could fulfill? I am not sure why else there would be rash of cancellations, followed by nothing.


----------



## bluemoon (Jun 1, 2015)

on their facebook page they stated that all the orders are cancelled! 

I think this was an opportunity for them to get a lot of good press for less than it would cost them for a major marketing campaign with a boatload of good will too.

oh well . . .

pierre


----------



## bereninga (Jun 1, 2015)

When something is too good to be true, it probably is. Have fun trying to get your money back from Sony.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 1, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> on their facebook page they stated that all the orders are cancelled! .......


Help out a facebook illiterate senior please.
I've been clicking, scrolling and F3ing all over
https://www.facebook.com/Sony
and
https://www.facebook.com/Sony/app_435141739904514
and
https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/sonyalpha?source=feed_text&story_id=10153113188461997
and I'm not seeing anything about yesterday's brief bargain sale.

Could you, would you please link where you saw that statement?

I did receive an order confirmation e-mail yesterday, my bank shows my account charged but post dated the 3rd, nothing else I've seen indicates order cancellation.


----------



## bluemoon (Jun 2, 2015)

tolusina said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > on their facebook page they stated that all the orders are cancelled! .......
> ...


I'm with you there! Took me twenty min to figure it out. Look on the left under the sony info stuff. There is a small window with comments called Posts to Page. Click on it and a new window should open. Make sure to scroll down and then click on the little square icon that looks like a talk cloud to see the responses below the first comment. There are multiple posts from different Sony reps answering with the same quote about it being an error and orders being cancelled. 

Pierre


----------



## tolusina (Jun 2, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> I'm with you there! Took me twenty min to figure it out. Look on the left under the sony info stuff. There is a small window with comments called Posts to Page. Click on it and a new window should open. Make sure to scroll down and then click on the little square icon that looks like a talk cloud to see the responses below the first comment. There are multiple posts from different Sony reps answering with the same quote about it being an error and orders being cancelled.
> 
> Pierre


Well, to these old eyes, that's a messed up way to disseminate information.
--
After some auguring into the FB page as you suggested, I was still unable to find an actual announcement from corporate, only what I'd call chit chat.
I did find this bit posted by Mitch, snipped from what appears a corporate dweeb's post....
_"....Per our terms of service, we reserve the right to cancel...."_

Some googleing found this page.......
http://community.sony.com/t5/Alpha-SLT-DSLR-Cameras/A7R-Order-thru-Sony-Official-Web-has-been-canceled-automatically/m-p/506777

Which reads like a forum post, no corporate statements posted.
Scroll down to Kim0000's comment, it may be that Sony's 'terms of service" statement has no legal weight, corporate beancounters may still be in discussion with corporate barristers attempting to determine if corporate is legally bound to honor orders or not.

Guess I'll have to watch for a refund to my bank account to know for sure.


----------



## bluemoon (Jun 2, 2015)

from the facebook page, answer provided by official Sony rep Mitch:

Sony: Hi Robert, As sometimes happens, there was an obvious error on our website that has since been corrected. Per our terms of service, we reserve the right to cancel any orders placed during a pricing error. All orders of these orders have been cancelled in accordance with our terms. Thanks_Mitch



pierre


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> on their facebook page they stated that all the orders are cancelled!
> 
> I think this was an opportunity for them to get a lot of good press for less than it would cost them for a major marketing campaign with a boatload of good will too.
> 
> ...




I'll disagree with that. It will hurt them, many who had their credit card charged will now wait ti get it fixed, and it generally generates criticism and loss of good will.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 2, 2015)

I still haven't received an cancelation email. I'm awaiting it but who knows if Sony could honor just a few of the early buyers. My order was @ 7:30am, pretty early. It was worth a shot.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 2, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > on their facebook page they stated that all the orders are cancelled!
> ...



I don't think you understood what Bluemoon said. I believe he meant that they missed an opportunity. If they had honored the orders, the goodwill generated would have been worth the expense. I tend to agree, although I don't think it would substitute for a marketing campaign – they would have made a few hundred (maybe more) people happy, but there was no residual benefit for the larger market, other than some good will.

It's not like they could build a marketing campaign around the idea that they screwed up their pricing and sold a bunch of cameras for less than it cost to make them.


----------



## bluemoon (Jun 2, 2015)

I figured they had 10K sales or so as the thing spread on the interweb like a wildfire. At a $1K loss per camera, that would have brought another 10,000 users to Sony. That is a significant number they would have to spend many, many millions of dollars to get. All these users would now spend the money on the lenses and accessories and would be generally happy with Sony. They would have to spin it and say, yes, we screwed up, but will make you happy. Go use our product and enjoy it! I, for one, would have kept one of the cameras on order for myself.

There is a problem with this scenario though, current users that paid top dollar would be pissed and the value of the camera would drop by few hundred dollars as the mistake cameras flood the market. With the new model on the horizon, it would probably never fully recover and it might even impact the new release's value.

The problem with honoring the price is, as mentioned, that it would cost them as much as $10MM to fulfill and might not really help keep the customers long term, but even if they lost some, I think many would stay.

If Cannon was smart, they would pick up on this and next sunday have the 5Ds at 90% off for 5-10 min. Then few months later another product and so on. The excitement generated by what happened was incredible! Selling some cameras on a lottery system would give them what Sony is going to lose. . .

pierre

p.s. my experience with Sony so far has been very poor. Not one piece of electronics I bought from them lasted as long as it should. They just seemed to be plagued by problems. As of right now, I don't seem myself by anything by Sony in the next decade or so and that could have been very different.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jun 2, 2015)

bluemoon said:


> I figured they had 10K sales or so as the thing spread on the interweb like a wildfire. At a $1K loss per camera, that would have brought another 10,000 users to Sony. That is a significant number they would have to spend many, many millions of dollars to get. All these users would now spend the money on the lenses and accessories and would be generally happy with Sony. They would have to spin it and say, yes, we screwed up, but will make you happy. Go use our product and enjoy it! I, for one, would have kept one of the cameras on order for myself.
> 
> There is a problem with this scenario though, current users that paid top dollar would be pissed and the value of the camera would drop by few hundred dollars as the mistake cameras flood the market. With the new model on the horizon, it would probably never fully recover and it might even impact the new release's value.
> 
> ...



Not quite. People would just skip the Sony lenses and adapt their Nikon and Canon lenses to the bodies.  Metabones would be the one raking in money by the assload. 
Seriously, many shooters like their lenses, but may want either a lighter/smaller body or more DR.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 2, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> bluemoon said:
> 
> 
> > I figured they had 10K sales or so as the thing spread on the interweb like a wildfire. At a $1K loss per camera, that would have brought another 10,000 users to Sony. That is a significant number they would have to spend many, many millions of dollars to get. All these users would now spend the money on the lenses and accessories and would be generally happy with Sony. They would have to spin it and say, yes, we screwed up, but will make you happy. Go use our product and enjoy it! I, for one, would have kept one of the cameras on order for myself.
> ...



I would never understand this approach. Some even blamed A7 series for being slow with AF speed :-\


----------



## lholmes549 (Jun 2, 2015)

In reality though, the only people who thought it was a good idea for Sony to honour the orders were the people who had placed orders for a $200 A7r!

I think most of you could admit that this wouldn't really have converted you over to Sony, and that it really wouldn't have been a worthwhile investment for Sony. At best (if you didn't buy 5 bodies and sell all 5 for profit) you would likely have slapped on a metabones adaptor and used your perfectly good Canon glass with a great sensor. That's what I would have done if I didn't sell for profit anyway...

So I don't think it was ever in Sony's interests to lose all that money, sorry.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 2, 2015)

Having bought and returned two Sony A7 cameras with their 28-70 kit lens, I agree that most buyers would end up with adapters and lenses from other manufacturers. The kit lens performed very poorly - quite sharp in the center, but very soft away from the center. Maybe I just was unlucky and had bad copies of the lenses, but I did comparison shots with my other cameras and the Canon 24-105 L (on a Canon 6D), the Canon 18-55 STM (on an SL1) and my Olympus 12-40mm (on an Olympus EM-1) all had much better results with overall image sharpness.

I bought an adapter and the results were much better with an old 28-70mm (non-L) Canon lens. But no Autofocus and less than stellar exposure results do make the adapter route a tricky one. But for those who like to use MF, the Canon lenses with adapter would be my recommendation over the Sony kit lens.


----------



## bluemoon (Jun 2, 2015)

dak723 said:


> Having bought and returned two Sony A7 cameras with their 28-70 kit lens, I agree that most buyers would end up with adapters and lenses from other manufacturers. The kit lens performed very poorly - quite sharp in the center, but very soft away from the center. Maybe I just was unlucky and had bad copies of the lenses, but I did comparison shots with my other cameras and the Canon 24-105 L (on a Canon 6D), the Canon 18-55 STM (on an SL1) and my Olympus 12-40mm (on an Olympus EM-1) all had much better results with overall image sharpness.
> 
> I bought an adapter and the results were much better with an old 28-70mm (non-L) Canon lens. But no Autofocus and less than stellar exposure results do make the adapter route a tricky one. But for those who like to use MF, the Canon lenses with adapter would be my recommendation over the Sony kit lens.



interesting, I was thinking I'd be buying some lenses for it to improve over the adapter setup. If that is not the case, I am not really missing much and feel better about not getting the camera.

pierre

p.s. this goes back to having the best system. . . again!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 2, 2015)

dak723 said:


> Having bought and returned two Sony A7 cameras with their 28-70 kit lens, I agree that most buyers would end up with adapters and lenses from other manufacturers. The kit lens performed very poorly - quite sharp in the center, but very soft away from the center. Maybe I just was unlucky and had bad copies of the lenses, but I did comparison shots with my other cameras and the Canon 24-105 L (on a Canon 6D), the Canon 18-55 STM (on an SL1) and my Olympus 12-40mm (on an Olympus EM-1) all had much better results with overall image sharpness.
> 
> I bought an adapter and the results were much better with an old 28-70mm (non-L) Canon lens. But no Autofocus and less than stellar exposure results do make the adapter route a tricky one. But for those who like to use MF, the Canon lenses with adapter would be my recommendation over the Sony kit lens.



Besides that kit lens, have you try any others native lenses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 2, 2015)

lholmes549 said:


> At best (if you didn't buy 5 bodies and sell all 5 for profit) you would likely have slapped on a metabones adaptor and used your perfectly good Canon glass with a great sensor. That's what I would have done if I didn't sell for profit anyway...



Not so sure about that. I bought an EOS M with the 22/2 and the EF adapter, but the convenience of dSLR IQ in a pretty portable package led me to buy two more EF-M lenses (including one I had to order from Canada). I haven't really used the EF adapter, although I take it on trips where the EOS M is a backup.

I think FF dSLR IQ in a more portable package would lead me to native lenses. I'd definitely use the adapter more often, particularly with my TS-E lenses.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 2, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> lholmes549 said:
> 
> 
> > At best (if you didn't buy 5 bodies and sell all 5 for profit) you would likely have slapped on a metabones adaptor and used your perfectly good Canon glass with a great sensor. That's what I would have done if I didn't sell for profit anyway...
> ...



I concur. The Sonys plus Metabones are reputed to be fairly slow focusing. That's ok if you are doing landscape, etc. But on the other hand, particularly the A6000 is reputed to be pretty fast focusing (that is, sports fast) with native lenses. I believe that would lead most Alpha purchasers to Sony lenses. Like Neuro, I bring my EF to M adapter when traveling, but haven't really used it. I only have two of the M lenses, but use them in lieu of adapting larger EF lenses. I guess the exception was playing with the TS 24 on the M. But, unless one believes that the "reach" of the M crop sensor is better than simply cropping a full frame shot with telephoto, once you go long, the point of the M compactness evaporates and the ease of use of a DSLR (in my case, the 6D) wins every time.


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2015)

Perhaps this was intentional to unload inventory before the A7R II is introduced.

Probably not likely but possible.

Wonder how long they will delay before notifying everyone that their orders are cancelled or start to ship. They can only keep the status as "back ordered" for so long.


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2015)

BTW, the A7R is not listed on Sony's website.

Perhaps they sold the current inventory faster than they thought they would and will soon announce the A7R II


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2015)

RGF said:


> BTW, the A7R is not listed on Sony's website.
> 
> Perhaps they sold the current inventory faster than they thought they would and will soon announce the A7R II



Finally, DR discussion will come to an end. Neuro will be the first person shooting BIF with a7r + EF adapter + 600mm ;D


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, the A7R is not listed on Sony's website.
> ...



Shooting BIF is one thing, shooting sharp BIF is another ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 3, 2015)

RGF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



Who cares about sharpness with all the DR my shots will have?


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jun 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


And you don't even have to micro-adjust the autofocus!


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> According to the Sony Alpha rumors website, some orders for the A7R at $199 are being honored.



I hope it's me, me, me. (How else will I be able to get out of focus BIF with exquisite DR?)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> According to the Sony Alpha rumors website, some orders for the A7R at $199 are being honored.



Its likely that some shipping orders were automatically sent to the warehouse and were shipped before the error was found. Its not likely that anyone actually reviews each order on a personal basis, its all automated. They probably only found the error when someone asked if the price was real.


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Just what the world needs, blurry shots with great DR. Easy to do that with off of focus HDR (not BIF, though).


----------



## bgran8 (Jun 3, 2015)

I just saw this post today and really wish I had been on to see it on 5/31. I have been wanting to get the A7RII when it is released, but would GLADLY have settled for the A7R for $200!


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2015)

Just got cancellation notice. Sufficient inventory


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jun 3, 2015)

Just received mine:

"Dear Donald,
We have canceled your order/item(s) due to item unavailability.
On occasion, popular items sell out before we can fulfill all orders. We're very sorry for the inconvenience."

It was a nice try. And a nice dream for a few days...................................


----------



## davidchang (Jun 3, 2015)

just got mine too.....
i was even looking at which lenses to purchase :-\


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Neuro, looks like you will be shooting with your crappy 1Dx ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


>



As expected. Thank you for sharing the excitement though


----------



## tolusina (Jun 4, 2015)

davidchang said:


> just got mine too.....
> i was even looking at which lenses to purchase :-\


Got the e-mail, pending 'till today bank charge has cleared away.
I too was shopping lenses, flash, batteries etc..
Thanks Sony, you're off my radar once more.


----------

